# ETEC 60 Maintenance



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Someone asked me in another category about an "annual" service on my ETEC that advertises 3 year/300 hour intervals and I replied as such...thought it would be good for this category as well.


Well, technically yes 3 years/300 hours. But in saltwater the manual does recommend several items on the schedule be done annually in saltwater. Anodes (2), grease fittings, Prop shaft splines inspect and lubricate.

As the first service I thought it prudent to have an expert look it over after full year and 100 hours. Kind of hard for me to pay someone else to do some very simple things I am more than capable of doing, but good piece of mind.

In addition to the few items listed in the manual, the dealer changed the gear oil, both gear oil washers (and one drain screw under warranty for being non magnetic or something...), replaced both anodes, and the under cowl fuel filter for a Seasonal/Mini service of 1 hour labor @$75/hr and $62 in parts... $137...so pretty reasonable.

I also asked them about impeller/water pump and they said typically needed annual or bi-annual so I had them pull the lower unit to inspect the water pump and replace the impeller so I had a good idea going foward. They found the impeller was in good shape but the water pump housing itself had some good grooves worn in it from sand going through so I had them replace the water pump kit rather than just the impeller. 2.0 hours labor or $150 plus $88 for the water pump kit. $238 for that but now I know I need to pull it and change it every year. They did keep all the parts and showed me everything that was repalced and why.

They also replaced an exhaust seal that was functioning but when they pulled the lower unit was too brittle to put back on under warranty...a frustrating thing I would have encountered doing it myself and needing to leave lower unit off while waiting for a part. $375 plus tax which is pretty much what an annual service on a 4s goes for around here but includes an oil change.

Plus they pick up and drop of at the boatyard where I keep my boat on the trailer so it is only at the dealer while they are working on it and not the 10 days out they are (even now in Feb) until they could start the job which would have cost me at least one weekend off the water.

I got an EMM report as well that is more interesting than useful, but something I couldn't do myself.


----------

